# Looking for Vinyl (Mal or Beauce type head) for Large Sign



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where to purchase an adhesive vinyl decal designed to be applied to a street sign? I've found ones of GSDs and Dobie head sketches that I could use, but would like one that looks more like a Beauceron or Belgian Malinois. Needs to be at least 12" x 12" as it will be on a sign near the state hwy. It's not necessary as it's for my Boarding advertisement, but I like to insert a Mal or Beauce wherever possible. ;-)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Debbie did you try Ray Allen?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Debbie did you try Ray Allen?


No. I will. I always think of them for equipment and small decals. Thanks.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

If you get me a sheet of that vinyl, I'll cut it for you in whatever shape you like.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

all too small and photo style instead of sketches that will show up when someone is driving by fast.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> If you get me a sheet of that vinyl, I'll cut it for you in whatever shape you like.


We have an artist in our midst? Will it look like a dog head when you are through?:-D


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> We have an artist in our midst? Will it look like a dog head when you are through?:-D


yeaa, i'm talunted that way










I can almost guarantee it will look like some sort of dog head... 
Send me a pic and I'll make it look like YOUR dog's head. :lol:

I have a few pics of Eo (or was it Leo?) somewhere that I could use, too..


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Try the Miller's they are great people!!

www.dogsportstickers.com


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> yeaa, i'm talunted that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leo's would be awesome if his would work. Bill me of course. Your work is great. I'll find the material. I'm sure my husband can order it from a sign company as he's a super for heavy constr.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's Eo's head (son of Leo). I think it's at a better angle for a street sign.

Thanks.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, that gurl has lotso talunt.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3878.jpg


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I just got home from work, looking for my pics of your beauceron. I think it was Eo, spectating at the MR nationals. They were good pics. I'll post them when I find them...

How well does the vinyl hold up to the elements? Have you thought of possibly cutting it from metal or plastic? Just wondering. I have a sheet of thin galvanised steel that I might be able to use or thin black acrylic sheet?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are a few...


































The rest of the pics here http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/Beauceron/


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

I know you wanted a head shot, but here is a malinois body in a vinyl sticker you can choose different sizes and colors.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hearding-Belgia...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1a3e52d4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Having spent almost 40 yrs as a printer just make sure you use UV resistant inks.
I recall doing a bumper sticker for some radio station that had a bumble bee on it and we didn't have the UV yellow. My boss (who wasn't a printer) said go with it any way because there was a deadline. I argued, I lost!
The bumper stickers came back just a few weeks later. The ones that were given away in the promo the yellow stripes on the bumble bee had faded in the sun.....and it was "ME" who got the ass chewing from the company owner cause I should have known better. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

If you want just choose the photo you want to use and I will vector it and you can use the vector to give to any local sign shop and they can cut it whatever size you want to make it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally I had 2 Malinois head signs for both directions on the state highway (2 malinois heads). I had one sign blew loose and/or got lost/stolen. These signs were originally designed by a local lady that ran a business out of her home. She digitized sketches or photos onto the commercial vinyl (used for freeway and street signs). She divorced and I can't locate her again. 

I believe there is a specialized digitizing program similar to how embroidery custom designs are created and then specialized vinyl and the machine that creates this very strong vinyl decal and then this can be applied to windows, signs, etc. We plan to apply the dog head to an aluminum street sign (commercial grade) that has been already covered in "reflective" vinyl sheeting 'white'. So the dog head would be a silouette in black (a sketch).

Again this "vinyl" material which I can get is what all street signs are made of and wears very well. 

However, if Anne can do the artwork onto the computer "digitized" then I can get the sign company to create the vinyl sign decals.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anne - those pixs are great. Yes, that was Eo O.V. with Debbie Pluss last year. Whichever head shot you think will make the best digitized sketch would be great and then I can have the sign company create it. It does take special material and special equipment to create the vinyl decal (commercial sign grade that holds up to sun and weather). Thanks.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Yes, that gurl has lotso talunt.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3878.jpg


That's beautiful.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Having spent almost 40 yrs as a printer just make sure you use UV resistant inks.
> I recall doing a bumper sticker for some radio station that had a bumble bee on it and we didn't have the UV yellow. My boss (who wasn't a printer) said go with it any way because there was a deadline. I argued, I lost!
> The bumper stickers came back just a few weeks later. The ones that were given away in the promo the yellow stripes on the bumble bee had faded in the sun.....and it was "ME" who got the ass chewing from the company owner cause I should have known better. ](*,)](*,)


Bob, actually it won't be ink. It would be made out of vinyl by a company that makes freeway signs. I know what you mean about the ink though as I remember "red" ink on flyers fading out really fast when using an old canon printer (about 10 yrs ago). Nowadays, they've sure improved on the ink and it holds up better in the sun.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Which sign company. I need to know what format they need for the artwork. Usualy my designs are Illustrator files (vector), if I know what the sign company needs I can send them exactly that.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Also, how detailed do you want it. Here's a really quick and simple one, for example...










You know everybody's gonna drive by and think it's a weird looking shepherd or doberman, right? LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Also, how detailed do you want it. Here's a really quick and simple one, for example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's perfect! I'm just back from a dog show watching some friends' dogs (mals & beauce) do the rally thing.

I'll have Ron call and find out what format asap.

thanks. Great.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Which sign company. I need to know what format they need for the artwork. Usualy my designs are Illustrator files (vector), if I know what the sign company needs I can send them exactly that.


Ron just said that they want vector files so that's perfect. You are awesome.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

:mrgreen:Good to know. I can email you the illustrator file once I'm done. Here's another design, somewhat more complex.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Got any mal pics? This is easy (and fun!)


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Not easy for the rest of us 'untalented' people. Looks great. Here are a couple malinois. You are on a role.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

anna, if it is not proprietary secret, what are you using? illustrator?

you use tablets at all?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's Bambi (last head shot) with ears complete.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> anna, if it is not proprietary secret, what are you using? illustrator?
> 
> you use tablets at all?


Yup, you got it, Illustrator and a Wacom tablet.  Once you switch from a mouse (or whatever) you'll never go back! Do have to have some basic art skills though, if you can't draw the tablet or whatever program won't help...


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> :mrgreen:Good to know. I can email you the illustrator file once I'm done. Here's another design, somewhat more complex.


Do we get to vote? So far, I like this one\\/


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Another Beauce. This one doesn't much look like a dobe or GSD. Mals coming up...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh you are making it hard to pick. Maybe a vote is in order.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Another Beauce. This one doesn't much look like a dobe or GSD. Mals coming up...



After the Mals..can you use your creative vision and combine the two for a Beaucinois or Maleron ??:twisted:


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> After the Mals..can you use your creative vision and combine the two for a Beaucinois or Maleron ??:twisted:


maybe you could use 1 of each...2 heads are better than one... LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> maybe you could use 1 of each...2 heads are better than one... LOL


Yeah you mean like the dog of the underworld in mythology..Cerberus?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yeah you mean like the dog of the underworld in mythology..Cerberus?


Now that would be more my style... But you need a third head... Beauce and Mal on each side and hybrid in the middle?:twisted:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Now that would be more my style... But you need a third head... Beauce and Mal on each side and hybrid in the middle?:twisted:


Yes, or Beauce head + Mal head = ?? :wink:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a malinois, first try...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Another malinois...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

One more.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yeah you mean like the dog of the underworld in mythology..Cerberus?


LOL..then again you might not want that association...might drive business away:mrgreen:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What else can be done with these types of files, can they be used for stuff like shirt designs or decals for windows ??


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What else can be done with these types of files, can they be used for stuff like shirt designs or decals for windows ??


Of course. Printing company provides exact requirements (file format, layout, color, etc), I suppy the artwork to their specs... et voila c'est 

For a one-of-a-kind piece of art, I can do it by hand - airbrush it on a shirt, graphite/color pencil/ink on paper, or acrylics/oils on canvas. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, or Beauce head + Mal head = ?? :wink:


OK, one Cerberus coming up. Sketchy sketch. You'll be sorry you asked.

(I am bored - pulled muscle in my back and it's pouring rain, nothing to do... )


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Of course. Printing company provides exact requirements (file format, layout, color, etc), I suppy the artwork to their specs... et voila c'est
> 
> For a one-of-a-kind piece of art, I can do it by hand - airbrush it on a shirt, graphite/color pencil/ink on paper, or acrylics/oils on canvas. The possibilities are endless!


That's really cool you can do that! I can draw a badass stick figure myself  lol.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, but look on the bright side - there's a guy making a good living out of drawing stick figues of people (and pets) that I see stuck on the back windows of most cars around here.

Many good artists, myself included, come up lacking business sense - therefore all this is just a hobby...


----------



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a full color vinyl printer I can print any picture you have and cut the design. If I can help just let me know.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Here's a malinois, first try...


Eruka right? Great.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Another malinois...


D'Only -- Awesome!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> One more.


and Dexter-man. You are awesome!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Sign company is S C Sign (Southern California Sign Co.).


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> OK, one Cerberus coming up. Sketchy sketch. You'll be sorry you asked.
> 
> (I am bored - pulled muscle in my back and it's pouring rain, nothing to do... )


Thanks so much. No rain here yet. Been overcast and promising rain all day.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's really cool you can do that! I can draw a badass stick figure myself  lol.


yeah all I can do is "stick figures too" like my logo.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Yeah, but look on the bright side - there's a guy making a good living out of drawing stick figues of people (and pets) that I see stuck on the back windows of most cars around here.
> 
> Many good artists, myself included, come up lacking business sense - therefore all this is just a hobby...


Hey, I want to pay for your artistic work of my mals and beauces! Seriously!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

How are you guys making those? I would like to give it a try!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

OK, now I'm just showing off...

I don't think this puppy would be good for a business sign!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Could you take the white background out and airbrush this on a grey or black shirt ??

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC5078.jpg


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Sign company is S C Sign (Southern California Sign Co.).


Do they have a website? I tried google but there are too many different companies with that name...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> OK, now I'm just showing off...
> 
> I don't think this puppy would be good for a business sign!



I love it. It's the new logo for "reverse the reverse-j tail - Project Beauce" Yeah!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I love it. It's the new logo for "reverse the reverse-j tail - Project Beauce" Yeah!


Cool. When you get them to grow 3 heads like that, I want a puppy! :lol:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Cool. When you get them to grow 3 heads like that, I want a puppy! :lol:


1st the double dews then I'll try for triple heads!:-\"


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome sketches! Great work !


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> How are you guys making those? I would like to give it a try!


It's all hand drawn. The cutout heads are vector images, drawn in Illustrator. The sketch was sketched in Painter (my most fav program for drawing on the computer). I use a Wacom pen/tablet for drawing, it feels just like using a real pencil.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Tamara Villagomez said:


> Awesome sketches! Great work !


Thank you.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna out did herself again. She made this great logo for my kennel. I'm going to use this one for silkscreening. It's Eo and Eruka heads combined.

I should have my kennel sign this week (went with the Dexter head).


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Anna out did herself again. She made this great logo for my kennel. I'm going to use this one for silkscreening. It's Eo and Eruka heads combined.
> 
> I should have my kennel sign this week (went with the Dexter head).


that is awesome. I got a drawing tablet for Xmas, never even tried it yet...very cool...

that type of image can be lazer engraved on a multitude of things as well...leather, plastic, wood, cork, glass, crystal..anodized aluminum. stanless steel...jeans...laptops, cell phones..etc...etc.etc.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Anna out did herself again. She made this great logo for my kennel. I'm going to use this one for silkscreening. It's Eo and Eruka heads combined.
> 
> I should have my kennel sign this week (went with the Dexter head).


She does very nice work, I keep the pendant she made for me in its case and show it to people but..me or my dog are just too homely to wear it.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> that is awesome. I got a drawing tablet for Xmas, never even tried it yet...very cool...
> 
> that type of image can be lazer engraved on a multitude of things as well...leather, plastic, wood, cork, glass, crystal..anodized aluminum. stanless steel...jeans...laptops, cell phones..etc...etc.etc.


If you can draw with a pencil, the tablet is awesome. You need a program that is compatible with it, can work with pen pressure. My favorite, for drawing/painting is Painter. Tons of simulated art materials, different effects, different paper surfaces... Simply Awesome. Used to be Corel, Procreate, Adobe - I can't remember who makes it now or what number it it. Mine is Painter7 by Procreate. Practically antique, but I like it a lot.

Photoshop does a decent job too, but I am not as famliar with that aspect of it.

Laser engraving, hmmm. I can think of lots of neat things that could be done with that...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Anna out did herself again. She made this great logo for my kennel. I'm going to use this one for silkscreening. It's Eo and Eruka heads combined.
> 
> I should have my kennel sign this week (went with the Dexter head).


Thanks! I'm so happy you like it. It was fun to do!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> If you can draw with a pencil, the tablet is awesome. You need a program that is compatible with it, can work with pen pressure. My favorite, for drawing/painting is Painter. Tons of simulated art materials, different effects, different paper surfaces... Simply Awesome. Used to be Corel, Procreate, Adobe - I can't remember who makes it now or what number it it. Mine is Painter7 by Procreate. Practically antique, but I like it a lot.
> 
> Photoshop does a decent job too, but I am not as famliar with that aspect of it.
> 
> Laser engraving, hmmm. I can think of lots of neat things that could be done with that...


thanks I get it...I mainly use corel at work. I have some experience with illustrator and Indesign and PS, but they are not super user friendly for a learn it yourself kinda guy...anything I wanted to laser would have to just be jpeg and put into corel, or done in corel...that is what we design with...

I play with the damn laser every chance I get. My boss is very closed minded about the versatility of it, he uses it in a very basic manner, the way the guy showed him how to use it who used to own the business.

I have lasered clothes, dog collars, coasters, laptops, cellphones, clocks baseball bats...I take every weird job someone wants, he would turn them away if he had to do the work....it is a super cool toy..


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks I get it...I mainly use corel at work. I have some experience with illustrator and Indesign and PS, but they are not super user friendly for a learn it yourself kinda guy...anything I wanted to laser would have to just be jpeg and put into corel, or done in corel...that is what we design with...
> 
> I play with the damn laser every chance I get. My boss is very closed minded about the versatility of it, he uses it in a very basic manner, the way the guy showed him how to use it who used to own the business.
> 
> I have lasered clothes, dog collars, coasters, laptops, cellphones, clocks baseball bats...I take every weird job someone wants, he would turn them away if he had to do the work....it is a super cool toy..


I used to have corel photopaint, started out with it. It wasn't that different from photoshop and was easy to switch over. If you know what needs to be done it's just learning how to do it. The help file is your friend, lol  

I do miss the handy corel interface that let you skew and stretch the image in different ways with little handle controls... 

Laser sounds way cool. It's super expensive initially to get the setup though, as I recall.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> I used to have corel photopaint, started out with it. It wasn't that different from photoshop and was easy to switch over. If you know what needs to be done it's just learning how to do it. The help file is your friend, lol
> 
> I do miss the handy corel interface that let you skew and stretch the image in different ways with little handle controls...
> 
> Laser sounds way cool. It's super expensive initially to get the setup though, as I recall.


I meant to say thanks I'll get it (painter). not thanks I get it...LOL

our laser is 12X24 bed, I can use magnets to trick it ans open the front panel to fit longer stuff in it, but usable area is 12X24 its a 40 watter, for lighter materials, does not CUT metal...with engrave coated metals and anodized aluminum, and can mark stainless if you use cermark to burn it on...will do all the other materials mentioned, and stone, shells,and bones...I know...LOL I have done it...retail new for it is about 27,000 I think for this type of laser..there are much larger and more powerful ones, and many smaller types as well...it is really cool...fun figuring out the speed and power on new materials without melting them or starting them on fire... I am pretty sure you can use it for 3D lasering like for wood sculpting, by running different powers and different speeds for different colors in the design program, it has like 8 or 9 color settings to work with but my boss is too lame to explore that option...most we do is mark with one color and cut with another...


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Try nickers stickers. SHe has a wide array of stickers, decals. She will also custom make anything and her work is beautiful. Prices are very fair. Her name is Jill


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I miss my tablet....  I had it when I worked with the PS rip-off program, "Inkscape". Now that I *Finally* have the PS suite, I don't have a compatable tablet!!!  


Anna, I'll be PM'ing you....


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> Try the Miller's they are great people!!
> 
> www.dogsportstickers.com


 
I'll second that! They have stock images or will use your image and make the sticker from it! Great people, great products!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho did several great pixs for me including this sketch made from a pix of Dexter in which we are using as a road sign.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Anna Kasho did several great pixs for me including this sketch made from a pix of Dexter in which we are using as a road sign.


Those turned out great! Nice work!


----------

